

Heartbleed Hit List – Websites affected by heart bleed - raresp
http://hackingnews.com/vulnerability/heartbleed-hit-list-affected-websites/
Have you changed your password? You definitely should do it!
======
raresp
OpenSSL's code is programmed by two peoples.. two! Millions of servers trust
them. Right now I guess it's a big pressure on them. In my opinio, this
vulnerability is known for some years, but there were some negligence, and
this can't happen again.

